# Football News : Chelsea to expand Stamford Bridge !



## Allan Bert (Jan 9, 2015)

Football News : Chelsea to expand Stamford Bridge, Barcelona in crisis as Puyol quits and three coaches shown the door at West Brom…


*Football News : Chelsea to expand Stamford Bridge*
Architects who designed Beijing’s Bird’s Nest stadium have been called in as part of plans to increase the crowd capacity at Stamford Bridge to 60,000.

Demand for Chelsea tickets is now at an all-time high, but with attendances restricted to just under 42,000, club officials commissioned a fresh development study after rejecting potential moves to Earls Court, White City and the old Battersea Power Station on the far side of the River Thames.

The current stadium is surrounded by buildings and next to a railway line in the heart of the Fulham Broadway area which makes expansion difficult. But erecting decking over the railway line to the east and north of the stadium is now being actively considered by the consultants, the Swiss-based Herzog & de Meuron.
__________________________

*Football News : Barca in crisis as Puyol quits*
Crisis club Barcelona is to consider the future of coach Luis Enrique after the sacking of sporting director Andoni Zubizarreta and the departure of club legend but disillusioned Carles Puyol.





A special board meeting has been called following the team’s defeat in the first game of the new year against David Moyes’ Real Sociedad and the decision by the Court of Arbitration for Sport to uphold FIFA’s one-year transfer ban for the illegal signing of under-age players. Enrique’s position is not thought to be under immediate threat, but there are reports he may have lost the dressing room and especially the backing of Lionel Messi because of his constant changing of the first XI.

Puyol in a statement revealed: “These three and a half months have given me the opportunity to see the other side of the club. I have learned a lot. I am very grateful and now I would like to experience other things from another perspective and in different surroundings.”

__________________________

*Football News : Three coaches shown the door at West Brom*
New West Brom boss Tony Pulis has made an immediate impact at the club by getting rid of three of his backroom staff.





Coaches Rob Kelly, Keith Downing and Dean Kiely have all left as Pulis prepares to change the management set up at The Hawthorns. Kelly only joined the club at the start of the season, although Downing and Kiely, the goalkeeping coach, have been there since 2011.

Director of football administration Richard Garlick told the club’s official website: “Changes in personnel are part of football life and it is obviously sad to say farewell to three popular and respected members of staff.

Thanks


----------



## Andy987 (Mar 6, 2015)

its hard to say good bye


----------



## Thai Mien (Mar 16, 2015)

Andy987 said:


> its hard to say good bye




Why did you say so?


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thai Mien said:


> Why did you say so?


By hearing those strong words from the press and the manger..


----------



## casnova (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, in advance, for any info.
Very interesting thanks for sharing.


โปรโมชั่นสุดแรง สมัครสมาชิกใหม่ วันนี้รับโบนัสฟรีทันที 10% และรับอีก 5% สมัคร royal1688


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 19, 2015)

you are welcome..


----------

